# Average step times (CFOP)



## Jude (May 25, 2008)

Earlier thought I'd do an average of 10 on the 4 different steps of the Cross, F2L, OLL, PLL method. Had 5-15 second examination before started timing for the cross, and 0 seconds examination before timing for each other step. My average is about 30, as you can see by adding up the averages for each step.

2.64, 3.55, 4.17, 3.34, 4.30, 3.44, 2.91, 1.95, 6.24, 4.52 = 3.716
12.64, 14.88, 14.97, 18.34, 15.70, 17.72, 13.70, 16.44, 17.84, 15.22 = 15.745
5.20, 2.89, 7.30, 1.50, 5.50, 4.75, 4.42, 3.02, 4.69, 6.19 = 4.56
6.84, 6.02, 9.27, 3.20, 6.11, 5.70, 7.36, 6.12, 9.14, 5.28 = 6.504

Which step do you think I need to improve on most? My average PLL time is 3.40 across all the cases, which means I had on average over 3 seconds recognition time for each PLL, which I guess I need to imrpove. It'd be nice to see what other people's average step times are, so please post if you have time!

P.S. I'm 2 look OLL


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 25, 2008)

CROSS: 4.67, 3.26, 2.55, 3.37, 1.59..........3.088
F2L: 10.11, 8.68, 8.12, 9.48, 7.72..........8.822
OLL: 2.48, 1.59, 3.08, 4.45, 2.24..........2.768
PLL: 3.24, 2.65, 1.91, 2.57, 2.05..........2.482

I am cubing since september 2007 and average around the 19 seconds.


----------



## fanwuq (May 25, 2008)

I just did this a few days ago, taking a 5s inspection before every look to see how bad my execution was.
Below was the averages for 5 solves:
Cross: 2.49
1st F2L pair: 1.98
2nd F2L pair: 1.81
3rd F2L pair: 1.78
4th F2L pair: 2.07
EOLL: 0.85
OLL: 2.03
PLL: 2.80
Total: 15.81

During a real solve, it's more like:
Cross: 4
F2L: 12
EOLL: 1.5
OLL: 3
PLL: 3.5
Total: 24


----------



## PCwizCube (May 25, 2008)

My current average (10/12 solves): 29-32 seconds

*Cross:* 10 second inspection *All other steps:* no inspection

*Cross* | 4.77, 7.22, 5.93, 6.63, 5.54, 7.54, 4.78, 3.84, 5.75, 4.97 *= 5.697*
*F2L* | 15.40, 16.39, 14.30, 16.10, 18.52, 18.38, 13.90, 19.47, 16.15, 17.05 *= 16.566*
*2 Look OLL* | 5.57, 2.94, 5.36, 3.75, 5.17, 5.59, 5.93, 5.58, 4.53, 6.18 *= 5.06* 
*PLL * | 5.95, 7.01, 5.91, 8.54, 6.43, 8.11, 4.94, 6.09, 4.57, 6.37 *= 6.392*
*
Average = 33.715 * 

Wow... my times are worse than I thought... Cross is bad, F2L is okay, OLL is okay, PLL recognition is horrible... I guess I can sort of "look ahead" between each step, and it saves me 2+ seconds throughout the entire solve....


----------



## Jai (May 25, 2008)

I have no time to do an average right now, but I'm pretty sure I'm around:
Cross: 2-2.5
F2L:6-7
OLL:2.5
PLL:2.5

This is including recognition. For just execution, I'm probably at 1.5 cross, 5 F2L, 2 OLL, and 2 PLL.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 25, 2008)

What I did is try to look ahead as much as I could right before I ended each step.

Cross: 1.94 2.54 3.02 2.28 2.58 = 2.47
F2L: 8.08 9.50 9.38 7.34 8.63 = 8.59
OLL: 3.28 3.62 2.72 2.32 3.82 = 3.15
PLL: 2.66 4.55 2.23 4.02 4.10 = 3.51
Average: 17.72

Pretty accurate to my real average.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 25, 2008)

If you're trying to time the including recognition, try the rubiks.tw/timer site, and click "step by step" or something. You'll have to press spacebar when you're done each step (the timer keeps on running, it just marks how long each step is).


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2008)

or use huskyomega's timer.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 25, 2008)

I just tried the timer Harris Chan posted, and here are my results (I am just gonna post the averages, all 12, and then the middle 10):

Cross: 3.800 3.749
F2L: 10.237 10.237
OLL: 3.848 3.792
PLL: 4.190 4.189
Total: 22.076 22.122

This average is a little bit higher than normal (usually i get around 20) because I had to press the spacebar so many times.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 25, 2008)

i got a contusion in my left wrist and thumb yesterday and i can really only do with feet solves right now, so i will post these from memory.
cross: 2-3
F2L: 9-14
OLLe: 2
OLLc: 3
PLL: 2-4 if i know it and 6-8 if i dont.
total: around 23 if i know the PLL and about 27 if i dont. real average is around 25 so this seems ok. hopefully i will not get worse.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 26, 2008)

my f2l ends anywhere from 7-11 seconds into my solves, and my LL is 5-7.
I'll take averages later


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2008)

Here's mine (note: not real):

*Cross:* 0.000001s (colour neutral ftw)
*F2L:* 8 seconds (not too bad)
*Time spent looking into space:* 5 seconds
*OLL:* 2 seconds
*More time spent looking into space:* 2 seconds
*PLL:* 2 seconds

*Total:* 19.000001s

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 26, 2008)

hmmmmmmm. I think looking into space is your let down but if its not it might be your cross...


----------



## Harris Chan (May 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> This average is a little bit higher than normal (usually i get around 20) because I had to press the spacebar so many times.



Or you can put your keyboard on the floor and use your feet to press ;-)


----------



## Ken Daganio (May 27, 2008)

Here's what i got. 
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e361/coffeekid03/cfopbreakdown.jpg

EDIT: Funny thing i have the same thread on our boards. lol


----------



## martijn_cube (May 27, 2008)

average of 12
Cross : 4.964 
F2L : 15.402 
OLL :5.381 
PLL :5.786 
Total :31.535

still alot of room for improvement.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 27, 2008)

I did another average using http://rubiks.tw/timer/timer.php and I got this - these times are pretty accurate. And I got my 3rd sub 30 second average! (10/12 solves)

*Cube：*3x3x3
*Method*：Fridrich Method
*Countdown：*11sec.
*Remove the best and worst：*1 attempts
*Date：*2008-5-27 17:24:50

*Index Cross F2L OLL PLL Total *
*1* 4.783, 14.320, 5.271, 6.784, 31.158 
*2 * (2.399), 17.999, 3.152, 5.360, 28.910 
*3 * 4.858, 14.683, 4.468, 5.100, 29.109 
*4* 2.880, 15.223, 5.783, 6.584, 30.470 
*5* 3.407, 14.599, 4.832, 6.519, 29.357 
*6* 3.535, (13.887),  5.224, 5.560, 28.206 
*7* 3.735, 16.215, (2.560), 5.960, 28.470 
*8* 5.399, [18.887,] [6.695,] [7.368,] [38.349]
*9* 3.519, 17.343, 6.192, 6.320, 33.374 
*10* 2.759, 14.335, 6.136, 5.432, 28.662 
*11* [6.199,] 15.767, 5.048, (3.920), 30.934 
*12* 3.839, 13.927, 4.408, 5.655, (27.829)

*Average* 3.942, 15.598, 4.980, 5.880, 30.402 
*Average 10/12* 3.871, 15.441, 5.051, 5.927, 29.865 

*Scramble patterns*
*1* L R2 F2 L2 R B2 L D' L' D' U' B' F D' U' B' D2 L2 R2 U L' R2 D2 U' B
*2* D' U2 F' L R' B' F' U2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' D2 R' B F L R2 F' D R2 F2 U'
*3* D' U L2 R' B2 F D2 L D' F2 D L2 R D' B' D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L' B' U'
*4* D' R' B2 D' U' B2 R' B' F' D' F2 U' L2 U' L' R B2 R' B F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F
*5* D' U' F2 L' B F' R2 F L R B R' D2 B F U' B' U' R' U F' U R B' L
*6* R2 F' D' R' F' U B D' F' L2 R' D' R2 D' B2 L' R B F L2 R2 U' L B2 F2
*7* D' F2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' D2 U B2 F' D F R B2 D' B2 D' U B L2 D' U2 B L
*8* R2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 F' D B' U2 L' B F2 L' R U' B2 L2 R B' F L' B2 U R2
*9* L R' B2 F D2 U' L2 R' F' L' R B2 F D U2 R B2 F' L2 R' D2 U B2 R2 B'
*10* D' R2 D' U L' D' B2 F2 R2 D B F' D L' U L2 R2 B2 D2 L R' B L D' F'
*11* L' R B2 F U2 L R D' U' L2 R D' R2 D' R U' F D2 U' R' U2 F U' R D'
*12* D U R' U' R' B D' U' F D U2 L' F2 L2 R' D U2 B' F L' R D U2 F' D2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 28, 2008)

Cross: 2.25
1: 1.45
2: 1.34
3: 1.11 (hehe)
4: 1.72
OLL: 1.93
PLL: 2.35

12.15 average... hrm, my best average is 12.33. Then again, these solves weren't intensely easy.


----------



## CAT13 (May 28, 2008)

.............................average
cross: 3.03................3-4
F2L: 14.10................12-20
OLL: 4.45..................3-6
PLL: 3.42..................3-6
TOTAL: 25.00...........21-36


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Cross: 3.64,3.92,4.87,5.12,6.09=avg:4.728
F2l+EO:23.87,22.51,17.96,22.78,18.28=avg:21.08
OLL:3.39,4.64,3.09,3.09,4.06=avg:3.654
PLL:4.79,3.92,3.81,2.32,5.35=avg:4.038
Total avg:33.491


----------



## Novriil (Jul 6, 2009)

I really have to practise my F2L and just started with cross down  also had easy scrambles that needed only 2-3 turns. one was with 5-6.
Cross: 2.07 0.9 0.81 0.63 1.44
F2L: 15.49 15.75 17.74 18.54 15.03
OLL: 6.84 5.22 3.69 5.13 8.1
PLL: 3.96 5.85 6.93 6.84 8.64

also I stumbled with my split key  [enter] in a bit far


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 6, 2009)

cross: 3-4 sec
f2l: 22-24 sec
OLL: 3-6 sec (usually 2 step so 6 seconds normally)
PLL 3-4 sec

The few averages that I've done have been mid 30's (hehe I'm slow)

Today is my first day that I got sub 30 more that once, now I need to get a sub 30 average!! so excited!


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Jul 10, 2009)

Cross: 2.64, 2.17, 3.46, 2.89, 5.99, 2.87, 1.45, 3.79, 2.75, 2.82, 4.61, 2.98=3.09
F2L:10.2, 9.23, 12.45, 12.21, 9.26, 12.21, 13.23, 9.94, 10.97, 9.44, 13.59, 7.98=10.90
OLL: 3.29, 1.53, 1.88, 2.92, 3.67, 2.39, 3.64, 1.88, 1.42, 1.93, 2.68, 2.75=2.49
PLL: 3.54, 3.93, 4.42, 2.58, 5.52, 3.39, 4.04, 4.25, 3.50, 2.67, 3.48, 3.28=3.65
Total avg: 20.13


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

Cross: 2
F2L: 8-11
OLL 3-4
PLL 3-4
Total: 16-21


----------

